# Found PFD @ 2 Rivers park gws 7/25



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Found at bottom of boat ramp, around 1 pm no boats/ boaters around to ask if it belonged to someone 
Pm a description and I'll meet ya at the bar


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Anybody?


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

2 weeks later bump


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Christian - Didja call Parks & Rec?


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Yep. Putting an ad in the paper tomorrow. If no luck with that then it's gonna be donated to GWS PFD program. I've got enough gear on hand


----------

